# Radical new design for recumbent trike riders



## Mr Magoo (1 Apr 2009)

_This was an April Fool started by _
_D.TEK HPVS __Thanks for the all the requests and funny messages !_

_Just spotted this story on the Velovision Magazine Forum this morning ........._

*PRESS RELEASE *
*These new "Egg-Shaped" wheels pass through mud with amazing results* 
Secret testing has been carried out in old and now disused tin mining tunnels well hidden from viewing eyes over the last few months .
Speeds up to 25mph have been achieved dispite rutted floors , abandoned wagon tracks and industrial debris and remains of half eaten pasties strewn around . 
At this stage we cannot name the trike builders but we have been briefed by them on the theory and a few observations from the current testing program.
Wheels with "corners" on them may sound useless, but the inventor who has retired to Cornwall and assisted with the trials believes "flat multiflex" wheels may replace the standard cycle tyre within 5 years . 
The front wheels are actually a pair of oval wheels synchronized with the single rear wheel . The long axles are set at right angles to each other. This means that the point of one wheel and the flat part of the other are in contact with the ground at the same time. The wheels are mounted on a rocker arm attached to the axle, thus the wheel unit rocks up and down while the axle remains steady. 
Early tests in mud and deep ruts show that the wheels do not slip or bog down. 
According to the inventor who said early today during a radio interview on the Wold service whilst pedaling his trike from the West Country to meet Jeremy from the famous Totgear show "they outperform the well known and now famous "Apple" products which are often used in pears on trikes ". 
"You may remember the old saying Apple & Pears well these really go together like a horse and carriage need I say more " 
So what about on the road and tarmac surfaces , how do they compare and perform with simple bolt on wire wheels which are an industry standard ?
On smooth roads, the rocker arm enables the unit to travel up to 45 miles an hour with none of the usual vibrations . All parts are hermetically sealed and maintenance is simpler and cheaper than on corded tyres . 
Still not in production, the wheels are undergoing extensive tests around the United Kingdom .
Static or Bubble balancing or Dynamic and Spin balancing appear to work very well during preparation of the wheel sets . 
The high speed flint testing was carried out on the orginal site used for the Wolds Champs which are held only once every 28 years . The organisers still enjoy "Rights of Way " until 2090 . This track runs through the workshops of the famous recumbent design and glue centre based on the Rackheath industrial estate near Norwich . 
The tire is designed to go through many changes in shape. Upon launching, the tire wrinkles and squats. As the trike goes towards the top end speed the tire begins to lose its egg shape. A static balance assures the tire is balanced around the circumference as it deforms.
The spokes are made from recycled drinking straw tubes which as you know are very stiff and light and remain green. Unlike stainless spokes that create many problems with surfers and holiday makers when washed up on the Cornish beachs and can often be found littering the narrow lanes and roads .
The inventor has prepared a fact sheet with flash photos from the tin mine trials but is he is not online . 
D.TEK HPVS have obtained this info and will be happy to forward these pages only via E.mail 
Please put his name " Ivan B Hadagain" on the subject line 

Contact :- dtekhpvs@btconnect.com 
*Message Ends*


----------



## Andy in Sig (1 Apr 2009)

I'm so grateful its April 2nd tomorrow. I didn't dare listen to the radion news this morning.


----------



## Mr Magoo (1 Apr 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> I'm so grateful its April 2nd tomorrow. I didn't dare listen to the radion news this morning.


Wow the topgear boys go over to the darkside !
This news was lifted from the BHPC forum .
*Forum:* Knowledge Zone
*Topic:* Radical tyre and wheel system
*Posted By:* legs_larry

http://www.bbc.co.uk.tscc.org.uk/pressoffice/stories/2009/1_april/30/topgear.shtml


----------

